# Audi A6 Brake Kit Sale & Free Shipping + Closeouts!



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

Blausport's continued innovation, rigorous research, and testing resulted in the development of our most advanced brake rotor design yet. Blausport's Precision Series U-Slot™ slotted brake rotors give you the biggest bang for the buck! Click on your application below to read about their features.

Front Audi Brake Kit Includes:
• Qty 2 Blausport U-Slot™ Front Brake Disc Rotors
• Qty 1 Set of German Brake Pads
• Blaupart's Helpful Installation Guidelines

1998-2001 A6 w/ 2.8L 30 Valve and 288mm OD Brake Rotors

1996-1997 A4 w/ 2.8L 12 Valve
1998-2001 A4 w/ 2.8L 30 Valve
1997-2001 A4 Sedan w/ 1.8L Turbo
1998-2001 A4 Wagon w/ 1.8L Turbo

2002-2005 A4 Quattro & Non-Quattro w/ 1.8L Turbo
2003-2006 A4 Cabriolet Non-Quattro w/ 1.8L Turbo

2002-2005 A4 Quattro & Non-Quattro w/ 1.8L Turbo
2003-2006 A4 Cabriolet Non-Quattro w/ 1.8L Turbo

NOTE: 1999-2001 A6 models have 2 completely different front brake rotor possibilities. They are not interchangeable. These models could have 288mm OD or 312mm OD front brake rotors.
See our helpful 'How To Measure Audi Brake Rotor Size' page (includes detailed explanation and pictures).

*Check out our Closeout Sale!*


*Blauparts Audi Parts Department*


----------

